# تعلم اساليب الفوتوشوب وكيفية التغير من ملامح صورتك



## أحمد عادلي (4 يونيو 2012)

تعلم اساليب الفوتوشوب وكيفية التغير من ملامح صورتك



موقع لعمل تاثيرات الفوتو شوب بطريقة رائعة وجميلة و يضم عمل تاثيرات الفوتوشوب على كلا من تاثيرات الفوتوشوب على النصوص تاثيرات الفوتوشوب على الصور تاثيرت الفوتوشوب على خلفيات تاثيرات الفوتوشوب على الحركات

لنبدء الان
مجموعة من تاثيرات الروعة على الصور وطريقة العمل



الطريقة عمل تاثيرات الفوتوشوب الان

*********************************************
تاثيرات الفوتو مونتاج الان




عمل تاثيرات الفوتو مونتاج الان

**************************************
طريقة عمل الموثرات على الملفات النصوص 


 
طريقة عمل تاثيرات ملفات النصوص


**************************​


----------

